# How long did it take for AF to arrive following BFN?



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello ladies, would be really grateful if anyone could share their experiences about how long AF took to show her ugly mug

I just had my second IVF BFN. Well it was a very faint positive on OTD (31 March) followed by a BFN a few days later and a light period which only lasted one day. No sign of AF at all since. 

on first negative cycle AF arrived in full force quite quickly. I'm just waiting for the witch to arrive and it's driving me mad feeling pre menstrual the whole time  

my cycles are normally regular


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

So sorry your tx didn't work        I have regular 30 day cycles and it took about 2 weeks I think after our BFN for AF to arrive, then I had like 3 heavy periods in about 6 weeks, then my cycles went back to normal. Totally understand about it driving you mad


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

Miss kitten so sorry to hear about your bfn  

My af usually started a few days after stopping progesterone.
Sounds a bit unusual have you done another test Incase it was a late implanter?


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

thank you rory and kandykane for your posts and kind words, 

still no sign of the witch! I suppose everyone is different. I did do another hpt a week after bfn but still got a bfn so I don't think any chance I'm pregnant. 

oh well time to move on from this cycle


----------



## snj38 (Aug 30, 2012)

mine came the same day as bfn a nd is evil


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi MissKitten

Hope everything has returned to normal for you now. I had a failed cycle last month. AF came the day before OTD so i new it was going to be a BFN. Anyway waiting for AF to arrive again so we can start our 2nd cycle. Im currently on day 29 and there is no sign whatsoever. Im normally pretty regular with a 25 to 27 day cycle. Im going on holiday next week so it will be just my luck it will come then. Think the drugs play a big part in messing up our cycles!!! xx


----------

